# Any ideas for super scary pranks to pull at my party?



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, first time poster but I've been following this forum for years. My family has made a tradition of throwing a big halloween party. This years theme is Dracula and we have a lot of over the top decorations planned - we have a large living room that will be done up in a vampire castle style and the office in an adjoining room will be a vampire hunters lair. Anyways, I'm trying to come up with ideas of how we can terrify our guests aka make them jump or scream. We usually have 50-75 guests... In a previous party we really scared the poo out of them. In the downstairs hallway there is a mirror on the wall facing the end of the stairs. We put two identical halloween scene pictures on the mirror and said spot the difference. While people were studying the photos looking for something that wasn't there, a family member would creep up the stairs and let out a blood curdling scream while pushing a noosed body over the railing. The guests would here the scream and see the body fall in the reflection of the mirror. It was a big hit, but obviously we can't do it again. Any new ideas??


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't have a Scare for you, Not sure if you have drinkers, but wanted to tell you of a Groupon deal for Dracula's Blood wine, 6 bottles, 3 Pinot Noir, 3 Merlot for 59.99 including shipping. Haven't tried it, but it has had OK reviews. Ordered one for myself. Not a 'Huge deal' from research bottles go for $8 - $10 a bottle, but I haven't seen them for sale by me.


----------



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)

Ooo thank you, I love grouponing!!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not so much a prank, but this year I'm going to place a cd player underneath the sink in the bathroom with either a woman crying or someone whispering on repeat. I'll set it to very quiet so you can only hear it when you're alone with the door closed. I'm looking to creep people out.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Trixi-Treats said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster but I've been following this forum for years. My family has made a tradition of throwing a big halloween party. This years theme is Dracula and we have a lot of over the top decorations planned - we have a large living room that will be done up in a vampire castle style and the office in an adjoining room will be a vampire hunters lair. Anyways, I'm trying to come up with ideas of how we can terrify our guests aka make them jump or scream. We usually have 50-75 guests... In a previous party we really scared the poo out of them. In the downstairs hallway there is a mirror on the wall facing the end of the stairs. We put two identical halloween scene pictures on the mirror and said spot the difference. While people were studying the photos looking for something that wasn't there, a family member would creep up the stairs and let out a blood curdling scream while pushing a noosed body over the railing. The guests would here the scream and see the body fall in the reflection of the mirror. It was a big hit, but obviously we can't do it again. Any new ideas??


Maybe you can have a family member try to camoflauge themselves to the wall decor, and when people first come to the party, he can step towards them away from the wall...they wont expect it if he's part of the props. (maybe for the 1st hour or so of the party, then he can join the crowd)


----------



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent ideas!! I was thinking I might make a life sized vampire victim, kinda like a giant doll with blood trickling down its neck, and just have it slumped over one of the couches... might be cool to make an identical costume and switch out the doll for a living person part way through the party, then they (and by they, I mean most likely me) could suddenly start moving around and jump out at people... hmmm....


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

psox16 said:


> Not so much a prank, but this year I'm going to place a cd player underneath the sink in the bathroom with either a woman crying or someone whispering on repeat. I'll set it to very quiet so you can only hear it when you're alone with the door closed. I'm looking to creep people out.


I really like this idea!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

There's always putting a life size zombie Dracula whatever in the bathtub behind a sheer curtain?


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Last year i was mean and found a little skull with a suction cup on it that screamed when light was turned on, so I put it in the bathroom...it only worked the first time but it was hilarious


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

seattlerags said:


> I really like this idea!


Love this!


----------

